# Selling the D - Suggestions on Pricing



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have learned a lot about the D from the forum, but it time to part ways with my car.  I haven't been driving much due to telecommuting and traveling for work (a lot). I think it would be better suited for someone who will take it out on the open road and let the diesel engine roar. :thumbup:

Pricing data is not clear on the 335D, and I don't really trust the KBB numbers. Maybe someone can tell me if my car is priced right. Here is my ad in the for sale section: Bimmerfest For sale 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Over the years, I have found NADA guides to be more realistic and accurate for "street" pricing. Their prices also are used by some states on taxes for value of the vehicle. Dealers will give you "black book" pricing which I have found abusively low-ball. Most will tell you its going to be up to you and the buyer, but this doesn't really help sell the car or reassure you that you are getting the best price. Knowing actual transaction prices is always the best way to tell, so perhaps the more research the better, of all the car value services, including dealers.


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> Over the years, I have found NADA guides to be more realistic and accurate for "street" pricing. Their prices also are used by some states on taxes for value of the vehicle. Dealers will give you "black book" pricing which I have found abusively low-ball. Most will tell you its going to be up to you and the buyer, but this doesn't really help sell the car or reassure you that you are getting the best price. Knowing actual transaction prices is always the best way to tell, so perhaps the more research the better, of all the car value services, including dealers.


Thanks for the reply. I will take a look at the NADA guides (didn't know about them :eeps. Also, I was thinnking about taking the car to Car Max to get a quote. What I don't like about KBB and Edmunds is they don't take into account the M Sport package, low miles and the warranty + free maintenance.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

beemer01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will take a look at the NADA guides (didn't know about them :eeps. Also, I was thinnking about taking the car to Car Max to get a quote. What I don't like about KBB and Edmunds is they don't take into account the M Sport package, low miles and the warranty + free maintenance.


As I have had special cars, my experience has been they may best be sold through enthusiast forums/magazines/locations which will give the special features value.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

beemer01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have learned a lot about the D from the forum, but it time to part ways with my car.  I haven't been driving much due to telecommuting and traveling for work (a lot). I think it would be better suited for someone who will take it out on the open road and let the diesel engine roar. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Car Max will provide you with a realistic cash wholesale/trade in value in your area. Having sold 2 cars to CarMax they are picky about condition, mileage and any bodywork.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I sold my 2008 Tahoe at Carmax. It was in good condition, well equipped and low miles.

They are picky about what cars they will take, they don't seem to like European cars as much as American as I think the Eurpoean are more expensive to repair and may not sell as quick.

They give you a firm offer, no haggle, take it or leave it, good for 7 days.

You could ceratinly do better but it may take longer, so it all depends on what you want to do.

If you have some time to wait for the right buyer, I'd do as Pierre suggests and advertise within the enthusiasts sites. There always seems to be somebody looking for a deal on one of these cars.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I used autotrader in the past. Make sure the car has nice curb appeal and carfax link for the potential buyer. There are good articles on edmunds on how to sell it yourself. 

I sold my last car for 45% more than highest dealer offer as a trade in.

Good luck.


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! My car is like new, so the condition shouldn't be an issue. Seeing the post about Car Max not liking European cars would be an issue. :thumbdwn: I think they would not worry about maintenance issues, since they don't service cars. Any way, I am not desperate to sell so quickly, so I listed it on the Fest and Craigslist.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I usually get half way between the retail and the wholesale price when I sell privately. Don't really know about Craig's list but advertising in the BMW CCA magazine or on their web site, or something similar, may be even better.


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> I usually get half way between the retail and the wholesale price when I sell privately. Don't really know about Craig's list but advertising in the BMW CCA magazine or on their web site, or something similar, may be even better.


Advertising in the BMW CCA magazine is a good idea!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Be sure to only accept a cashier's check and keep the title until it clears... I've had a friend who got burned.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

You might be in for a bumpy ride. In regards to pricing, look on your local Craigslist and Auto Trader for equivalent cars. See what dealer and private party asking prices are and you should go somewhere in the middle with a well written ad and good pictures.

From experience, selling expensive cars as a private party is tricky, unless you have a rare and highly sought after car. Unfortunately, while I think the 335d has niche appeal and yours has great options, it is plentiful at BMW dealer who had to discount them heavily to get them moving in the first place. You need just the right buyer with either cash up front or the intelligence to get their own financing and these people are very few and far between. The dealers have the upper hand because they can finance anyone and at your price point, it will likely be a financed deal.

FWIW, it took me 7 months to sell my 06 330i 6 speed manual back in 2010. Like the diesel, the manual trans made it a unique car that needed the right buyer to come along. Like you, I was competing with local dealers. Several people made offers but could not get financed. It took a while but I was not in a hurry as it was one of my favorite daily drivers ever, and it finally went to a good home.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> Be sure to only accept a cashier's check and keep the title until it clears... I've had a friend who got burned.


Totally agree with this. Last car that I sold credit union of the buyer issued the check under both his and my name on it. Our bank would not accept it. They had to overnight the correct bank check for the transaction to complete. I fedex the title after it cleared and that was part of the deal w/buyer.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Lets be clear about something: diesels are hot now and price sells cars. If you are realistic about how much of a loss you suffer selling a car 2 years old, you are half way there. Most beginners don't accept this too well. The 335d is an automatic and takes a certain knowledge of how to present it to sell it. Putting it up with an unrealistic price or in the wrong ad venue can make it harder or impossible to sell. But California is a different planet as far as I'm concerned, so local conditions may also be important. Putting it on a national car selling site is a first step. 

I bought mine at the dealer in Charleston who kept a lot of diesels in stock because he sold a lot of them, including with sports package, so it really wasn't a hard sell at all - especially with their aggressive pricing. It reminds me of when BMW "marketed" the 318ti, well, not so much - their efforts were pathetic - and then blamed it on people not wanting that model. Not really!

Best of luck!


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

FredoinSF said:


> You might be in for a bumpy ride. In regards to pricing, look on your local Craigslist and Auto Trader for equivalent cars. See what dealer and private party asking prices are and you should go somewhere in the middle with a well written ad and good pictures.
> 
> From experience, selling expensive cars as a private party is tricky, unless you have a rare and highly sought after car. Unfortunately, while I think the 335d has niche appeal and yours has great options, it is plentiful at BMW dealer who had to discount them heavily to get them moving in the first place. You need just the right buyer with either cash up front or the intelligence to get their own financing and these people are very few and far between. The dealers have the upper hand because they can finance anyone and at your price point, it will likely be a financed deal.
> 
> FWIW, it took me 7 months to sell my 06 330i 6 speed manual back in 2010. Like the diesel, the manual trans made it a unique car that needed the right buyer to come along. Like you, I was competing with local dealers. Several people made offers but could not get financed. It took a while but I was not in a hurry as it was one of my favorite daily drivers ever, and it finally went to a good home.


I noticed that there are many 335ds sold by dealers, but not too many have the M Sport package. Since I am the original owner, I know how hard my car has been driven and cared for (always garaged and never driven in the rain since it wasn't my daily driver). I'm thinking that M Sport + low miles will differentiate my car from the dealers cars. Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

beemer01 said:


> I noticed that there are many 335ds sold by dealers, but not too many have the M Sport package. Since I am the original owner, I know how hard my car has been driven and cared for (always garaged and never driven in the rain since it wasn't my daily driver). I'm thinking that M Sport + low miles will differentiate my car from the dealers cars.


I am not saying your car does not have some appealing options, condition, and attributes. Quite the opposite. What I am saying is the economic reality is such that not many people have 40 - 45k laying around to buy, register, and pay tax on a used private vehicle when they can purchase / finance a CPO car for the same amount. And let's face it, if they can afford that amount, they can just as well buy / finance a new one.

I'm sure you've seen this thread showing people are looking at monthly payments where I'm the one stupid enough to drop cash for my cars instead of using someone else's cheap money. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=720358

For a 10 - 15k car, you just need a craigslist ad and ability to weed the losers from the serious buyers. With your car you need either luck with your timing or you need patience.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

40-45k for a 2-3 year old car that sold for nearly that new is dreaming. That is what a dealer might list it for, that's about it. If you list that kind of price privately, you certainly will need to be very patient....

I've never had trouble selling my equally compelling Porsches or Mercedes. The "cash" buyers are not there but banks are making loans.

There are enough people nationally looking for an M-sport with low miles that for the right price, you should be OK.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

You will also have to seperate your emotions with how much you babied the car and took care of it, as few will "pay" for that unless it was some sort of classic T-Bird.


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful car but you're probably $5k high for a private sale. Sorry, just not going to sugar coat it. Only my wife gets the sugar. Keep the car and enjoy it! If you must sell, just get an offer from carmax as a data point and realize that privately you could get $4k more for being patient and dealing with the hassle. I have had success with autotrader. See my thread here or in the FS section for another data point of the market (May timeframe).


----------



## crazygordon (Sep 9, 2013)

I would not accept cashier check get a wire. Hire an escrow agent and split costs with buyer. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

